
Writing more legible SQL - craigkerstiens
http://www.craigkerstiens.com/2016/01/08/writing-better-sql/
======
creager
I'll admit to giving little thought to the legibility of my SQL - this is a
quick read, with some solid tips.

Do you do anything in particular to make your queries more digestible?

~~~
ThatMightBePaul
Craig mentions this in the piece, but I'll second it:

I fucking love CTE's for breaking apart ugly looking queries. They make
everything significantly easy to read.

~~~
craigkerstiens
Yep, this is essentially the biggest piece. Using CTEs and having building
blocks that are easy to logically follow is the single biggest thing you could
do.

